# well that's finally over



## hammerhead

Surprise surprise he carried the states with the highest welfare rates. so what effect does this have on us now.


----------



## STARBABY

hammerhead said:


> Surprise surprise he carried the states with the highest welfare rates. so what effect does this have on us now.


 
higher taxest ,more ruler on both ends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now it`s race to see if we go broke first or he gets us all kill(middle east):whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe

Personally my business model has just changed. I pay $16.00/hr for General Laborers and they will be told Wed morning that the wage rate is going down to $10.00 effective in 2 weeks. I may lose a few (probably all) but I'm going to follow Obama Policy and cut pay and probably add to the unemployment line BUT more of the profit is going to our company to squirrel away for dark days coming. 


If that is what *the people want* them I'm going to be happy to oblige.


----------



## thanohano44

Wannabe said:


> Personally my business model has just changed. I pay $16.00/hr for General Laborers and they will be told Wed morning that the wage rate is going down to $10.00 effective in 2 weeks. I may lose a few (probably all) but I'm going to follow Obama Policy and cut pay and probably add to the unemployment line BUT more of the profit is going to our company to squirrel away for dark days coming.
> 
> 
> If that is what *the people want* them I'm going to be happy to oblige.


I don't hire Obama supporters. I really wish I had your problem right now. Hahahaha


----------



## garylaps

We should all be happy...IF you like this kind of work we do. I'm a finish carpenter and was hoping to get back to that, but cleaning up other peoples shattered dreams will have to do for another 4 years.


----------



## ADP LLC

The peasants have spoken. :furious:


----------



## BRADSConst

I never thought I'd say it, but I'm ashamed of Wisconsin. This state sent the most liberal nut job to the US Senate and couldn't even rally around Ryan, our homegrown son, for Vice president? A sad day for me to say I'm a Wisconsin resident........


----------



## thanohano44

BRADSConst said:


> I never thought I'd say it, but I'm ashamed of Wisconsin. This state sent the most liberal nut job to the US Senate and couldn't even rally around Ryan, our homegrown son, for Vice president? A sad day for me to say I'm a Wisconsin resident........


The great deceiver has deceived many.....


----------



## thanohano44

Wake up. Heads up. Chests out. Lots of happy liberals to upsell our services too. Make sure to give them the presidential mark up/recession buffer price. Have a great day folks!!


----------



## GTX63

lol. :yes:


----------



## Wannabe

You know why businessowners are so upset? Think about it from a P&P Contractor's perspective...... "How do you feel being told how to do your work from a 20 something young person who has NO IDEA what or how to do the job?"

Well Ladies and Gentlemen this is what just happened all over again....the 18-29 crowd voted largely with Obamma AGAIN. 

Makes me SICK to think about it!


----------



## thanohano44

Wannabe said:


> You know why businessowners are so upset? Think about it from a P&P Contractor's perspective...... "How do you feel being told how to do your work from a 20 something young person who has NO IDEA what or how to do the job?"
> 
> Well Ladies and Gentlemen this is what just happened all over again....the 18-29 crowd voted largely with Obamma AGAIN.
> 
> Makes me SICK to think about it!


The laziest generation this country has ever known.


----------



## BRADSConst

My kid is a senior this year. Had he been 18, he planned on voting the "correct" way. I told him in 4 to 5 years when he finishes college he's not moving back in. I don't care if Obamacare tells him he can stay on my insurance or not. No deadbeat freeloaders in my house :thumbsup: 

With over 50% college grads not finding jobs, I can't see how that will get better in the next 4 years......:wallbash:

Wasn't Einstein's definition of insanity doing the same thing over and expecting different results? Way to  go America.....


----------



## thanohano44

BRADSConst said:


> My kid is a senior this year. Had he been 18, he planned on voting the "correct" way. I told him in 4 to 5 years when he finishes college he's not moving back in. I don't care if Obamacare tells him he can stay on my insurance or not. No deadbeat freeloaders in my house :thumbsup:
> 
> With over 50% college grads not finding jobs, I can't see how that will get better in the next 4 years......:wallbash:
> 
> Wasn't Einstein's definition of insanity doing the same thing over and expecting different results? Way to  go America.....


That's the same thing my dad told me. I just wish he was firm when he told my younger brothers that.


----------



## BRADSConst

thanohano44 said:


> That's the same thing my dad told me. I just wish he was firm when he told my younger brothers that.


My wife isn't as firm as I am but she's starting to figure it out. 

Last month she got a $.75/hour raise. This month they raised her healthcare premium $1500 per year (thanks to Obamacare costs getting passed down). I pulled out the calculator for her and did the math 2000 hrs/yr * $.75 hr raise = healthcare premium.


----------



## HollandPPC

Long live the king! Long live the king! Long live the king!


----------



## foothillsco

Wow.

Some of you surprise me.

You think everything is the Govt's fault and that our problems started with Obama. 

What a simple target. I think if you also blamed the Jews most of you would run along agreeing with each other.

I think some of you need to stop looking for all your answers from someone/something else and rely on yourself for success.


----------



## BRADSConst

foothillsco said:


> Wow.
> 
> Some of you surprise me.
> 
> You think everything is the Govt's fault and that our problems started with Obama.
> 
> What a simple target. I think if you also blamed the Jews most of you would run along agreeing with each other.
> 
> I think some of you need to stop looking for all your answers from someone/something else and rely on yourself for success.


I never said it started with Obama. But it IS the governments fault. When they start picking winners and losers, its plain BS. Why as a contractor and landlord do I have to follow Lead paint RRP rules but in my own home, as a homeowner I don't? The regulations and taxes placed upon me is out of control.

Extending unemployment benefits was the dumbest thing any politician could do. I place an ad looking for part time help and I can't count the number of people that reply and only want to be paid in cash so it doesn't screw up their unemployment.

I will never say Romney was the greatest thing since sliced bread, but I will say he was the better candidate out the choices that were given.

As far as success goes, I do rely on myself to provide for myself, my family and my future. And I sure as he!! believe I can do a better job than any politician. He!!, give me my social security and self employment social security money. I know in my own hands, it will be there when I retire. I can not say the same thing with the government running it. Answer me this. Why does Bernie Madoff go to jail for running a ponzi scheme, yet Social Security is the biggest Ponzi scheme ever and the government gets away with it?

As far as your comment about blaming the Jews. That is just so stupid and irrelevant that I don't even know how to respond.


----------



## JFMURFY

It's good to read Politics’ is alive an well here... too bad the Neanderthals Senate candidates of Missouri and Indiana lost. I guess sending women back to the 1950’s was more than the nation could handle… “Legitimate Rape” and it’s “God’s Will” that a rape victim gets pregnant… now that is some twisted thinking

Long a Republican, the Party has moved too far to the right without the capacity to negotiate with the Left, and as far as I’m concerned the status quo held on, not too far to the left and not too far to the right.


----------



## GTX63

JFMURFY said:


> and as far as I’m concerned the status quo held on, not too far to the left and not too far to the right.


You are referring to the legislative candidates, correct?


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> It's good to read Politics’ is alive an well here... too bad the Neanderthals Senate candidates of Missouri and Indiana lost. I guess sending women back to the 1950’s was more than the nation could handle… “Legitimate Rape” and it’s “God’s Will” that a rape victim gets pregnant… now that is some twisted thinking
> 
> Long a Republican, the Party has moved too far to the right without the capacity to negotiate with the Left, and as far as I’m concerned the status quo held on, not too far to the left and not too far to the right.


The republicans have moved too far to the right? Explain. It is my opinion that they've been moving to the left to damn much. 

The left has been moving even farther left.


----------



## thanohano44

foothillsco said:


> Wow.
> 
> Some of you surprise me.
> 
> You think everything is the Govt's fault and that our problems started with Obama.
> 
> What a simple target. I think if you also blamed the Jews most of you would run along agreeing with each other.
> 
> I think some of you need to stop looking for all your answers from someone/something else and rely on yourself for success.


Funny advice coming from an Obama lover. He's blamed Bush for everything and his minions have swallowed that excuse hook, line and sinker. 

Lets so how confidant you are in YOUR president in 6 months. And I don't want to hear that I'm just racist. I'm darker than Obama(skin tone), and the offspring of immigrants. Get your head towel ready and stock up on Vaseline. while we stock up on food water bibles and water.


----------



## Wannabe

We are at a crossroads of history here folks. Politics are changing and the "normal" person who does not pay attention to what is going on around them will fall victim to the wolves. 

IMO....as most know...you learn from the past since it is bound to be repeated. 

We, as a country, have developed a class of "indentured servants". Before everyone starts a racial rant this has absolutely nothing to do with Race. This country was settled through Indentured Servants.

The new Indentured Servants are the ones that are relying on the government to pay their way. Welfare, Food Stamps, Energy assistance etc etc etc. This has GOT TO STOP. We ALL pay for this. 

What I see and believe is this: Liberals offer a handout. Conservatives offer a Hand-up. As the bible says "give a man a fish and they will not be hungry for a day but TEACH a man to fish and he will never be hungry" Translations differ but same message.

Todays servants are not hungry for a day........


----------



## Splinterpicker

Wannabe said:


> Personally my business model has just changed. I pay $16.00/hr for General Laborers and they will be told Wed morning that the wage rate is going down to $10.00 effective in 2 weeks. I may lose a few (probably all) but I'm going to follow Obama Policy and cut pay and probably add to the unemployment line BUT more of the profit is going to our company to squirrel away for dark days coming.
> 
> 
> If that is what *the people want* them I'm going to be happy to oblige.


Thats what you want... to have your UI premiums go up thats nuts. The Way to do it is to cut their hours back then they will resign. No claim there. I had one guy NOT call in or get back to me for 5 days, when I told him we had work the next day. I stated in their contracts "If you don't call in or not call in after 48 hours (weekends excluded) you are to have considered to have quit". " phone messages or texts do not count" I turn off my cell phone at 5 to have a separation of work and home. So this clown files a UI claim. First UI claims person reviewed and said he was denied benefits and would have to pay back the $700 for wrongfully paid benefits. Ex employee spent it all already he was defecating a Twinkie. We went to an second adjuster he said benefits were allowed. I repeatedly told the second adjuster " He didn't call in or make an attempt to call in till 5 days later" "How long do I have to wait till state law considers them to have quit" Adjuster says " I cant answer that" I ask "Where can I look in State law to find the answer?" His answer " I don't know" So where was he coming from saying that I had wrongfully terminated this no show clown ?? NO call in after 24 or 48 hours till 5 days later. UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Wannabe said:


> Personally my business model has just changed. I pay $16.00/hr for General Laborers and they will be told Wed morning that the wage rate is going down to $10.00 effective in 2 weeks.


Be sure that your state allows that much of a decrease [37.5%] so you're not subject to fines, penalties, and back pay for decreasing wages below the cap.

Not sure what state you're in but, in California, the legal rate you can decrease wages is somewhere around 12% to 15%. I had to do it once, at a steel company I used to work at. That was over 10 years ago, though, so the rate may have changed.

Keep in mind, too, if you cut their hours back they can collect partial unemployment, depending on what your state deems under-employed.

Linda


----------



## Wannabe

Yep I checked and I can reduce $4.00/hr for 3 months then reduce another 25% if I wanted. from what I took from the call I am not the only company doing this.


----------



## BPWY

I've already told my top guy that there is a very high chance of not having a bonus for the summer months next year.
Along with no raise next year as well. 
It sucks, I want to live a good life and have those that depend on me to have a good life too.
(I'm a real small company, me, one full time guy and a sometimes guy.)


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> Long a Republican, the Party has moved too far to the right without the capacity to negotiate with the Left, and as far as I’m concerned the status quo held on, not too far to the left and not too far to the right.






You can't be serious about that. 

Pay attention to the track the country is on, the damage that has already been done and the planned destruction of our way of life.

You cannot get your news these days from CNN, Faux news etc.

Even Fox has a more and more left leaning slant to their reporting...... when they report on a story at all.


----------



## JFMURFY

thanohano44 said:


> The republicans have moved too far to the right? Explain. It is my opinion that they've been moving to the left to damn much.
> 
> The left has been moving even farther left.


From Wikipedia...T_he far-right (also known as the extreme right or radical right) refers to the highest degree of rightism in right-wing politics. Far right politics involves support of strong or complete social hierarchy in society, and supports supremacy of certain individuals or groups deemed to be innately superior who are to be more valued than those deemed to be innately inferior.[1]_

Moderation has been lost... when the only policy the Republican's have is too limit a President to 1 term, it's my opinion that "doing the people's business"
is not being done.

It is clear as the nose on your face that... rather than paying attention to what is best for society as a whole certain politicians-Senator McConnell, John Boehner have lost the ability to negotiate and compromise. Rather than sticking to important issues that need addressed lets stall everything of importance because "we can't get our own way" Sounds rather childish to me.

This is "my opinion", others have their "own opinions" and I respect that. I don't dam others that don't agree with my opinion, as a middle-aged WASP, I have conservative views on what our country used to be an I see that the art of compromise and negotiation which benefited our society in the past is slipping away from us, and until we can sit down an reach a general consensus of what benefits "ALL" of us you'll have this fractionalized and dysfunctional government that does nothing for the people that elected them.


----------



## BPWY

What this country is headed for. 
Our debt is simply unsustainable. 
It is madness of the highest order to continue the way its been...... and yet............. nothing changes.
The idiot American voters accepted this when they voted 0 back into power and are going to take
those of use that know better down with them.


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/1...-greek-society-in-free-fall/?intcmp=obnetwork

Scary times ahead.


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> You can't be serious about that.
> 
> Pay attention to the track the country is on, the damage that has already been done and the planned destruction of our way of life.
> 
> You cannot get your news these days from CNN, Faux news etc.
> 
> Even Fox has a more and more left leaning slant to their reporting...... when they report on a story at all.


Kindly explain the "damages as you see it"... 

When a national news man calls s woman a "slut" because she uses birth control (Limbaugh)...that's off the deep end. 

As I see it Fox news et al are far from "left-leaning" The rantings of their anchors definitely are skewed to the far right, and they are fully entitled to right leaning reporting as they see it...

As far as your "pay attention" comment, I am very avid an well versed in the news and the way our Country is headed, but rather than berating those you don't agree with have the civility to sit down an discuss your differences an come to a mutual understanding of what "best" benefits our society as a whole.


----------



## BPWY

Read news sources other than CNN Faux news etc and you'll be firmly aware of all the damages done.

How is $16 trillion in debt NOT a damage?????????????

How are the miriade of executive orders from obama giving him complete control of every thing in the country NOT a damage??????????????

How is it NOT a damage to the country as a whole when chairman 0's policies are killing economic recovery and actually causing more and more layoffs.

Oh yeah, CNN or Faux news don't spend much if any time reporting on that.
There are three examples, when you have a good answer for how they are not damaging the country I'll have some more questions.



The department of re-education has certainly done their job well over the last 40 years in producing the kind of voters that handed chairman 0 another 4 years.


It is madness of the highest order to think that 16 trillion in debt is OK and its going to go higher with no plan of restraining it or paying it down.

A country such as ours that is alleged to be one of the richest countries in the world should have a few trillion in savings for a rainy day.
That would be the smart thing.


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> From Wikipedia...T_he far-right (also known as the extreme right or radical right) refers to the highest degree of rightism in right-wing politics. Far right politics involves support of strong or complete social hierarchy in society, and supports supremacy of certain individuals or groups deemed to be innately superior who are to be more valued than those deemed to be innately inferior.[1]_
> 
> Moderation has been lost... when the only policy the Republican's have is too limit a President to 1 term, it's my opinion that "doing the people's business"
> is not being done.
> 
> It is clear as the nose on your face that... rather than paying attention to what is best for society as a whole certain politicians-Senator McConnell, John Boehner have lost the ability to negotiate and compromise. Rather than sticking to important issues that need addressed lets stall everything of importance because "we can't get our own way" Sounds rather childish to me.
> 
> This is "my opinion", others have their "own opinions" and I respect that. I don't dam others that don't agree with my opinion, as a middle-aged WASP, I have conservative views on what our country used to be an I see that the art of compromise and negotiation which benefited our society in the past is slipping away from us, and until we can sit down an reach a general consensus of what benefits "ALL" of us you'll have this fractionalized and dysfunctional government that does nothing for the people that elected them.


Winners don't compromise. Those damn idiots who compromised on issues like welfare, gay marriage etc is what's driving this country's morals and standards. 

I'm not sure where you live but it sounds like you folks don't mind putting up with BS. I'm far more concerned for the environment my children and grandchildren will live in if we keep dumbing ourselves down. 

Gay marriage is another useless time wasting action. Now I see a bunch of gays holding hands out in public as of this **** is normal. When you allow stupid **** like this to carry on, it becomes the norm and it desensitizes those who see it. What's next? Public displays of sexual affection to animals and inanimate objects? That's where we are heading. 

If this offends you, you've just proven my point.


----------



## BPWY

JF here is lots and lots of damage done to the country. 
If you can't see it........... I'm afraid there is no hope. 

Don't take my word for it. Click on the link.



Story after story after story after story of election fraud. 
Its really despicable that you have to stoop sooooo low to "win".

http://obamavoterfraud.blogspot.com/


----------



## JFMURFY

Thano----Who am I to judge if 2 queers get married... as long as they pay their taxes, obey the laws of where they live... personally I don't care. There's bigger fish to fry. 

Unfortunately times change, and if people can't change with the times, I think their gonna been miserable Son's a Bit**'s. You can't legislate morality...Jerry Falwell tried along with Anita Bryant...it didn't work for them.

I've never seen hetro-sexuals "doing-it" in public...except for a week in Jamaica. So in my life-time I don't see that happening....well maybe in France.

BPWY....as far as I can see...the debt is something that will have to be worked out. Let's go over the physical cliff an see what happens. I'll have my shot-guns and 30.06 semi-auto at the ready. 

Since I've been voting, for some forty years now...oil companies have been given a free ride with subsidies...end'em. Pot an other drugs...legalize'em an tax the stuff just like liquor, less money spent on trying to coral the criminals importing the sh-t. As far as I know the control, distribution an sale of liquor is finely managed in every State... Christ it's easier for a kid to get a joint than a can of beer. Are we so closed minded that alternative sources of tax revenues can't be explored. 

Lastly... I don't agree with your position that Bronco Obama is costing the US jobs. Sure people are out of work, and it started on a down-hill slide after 9-11. Outsourcing, companies taking their manufacturing to Countries with cheaper labor markets. Do we end unemployment compensation? I'm originally from the Pittsburgh area, an when steel went south back in the mid 70's the entire region was decimated, not only the steel worker, but coal companies, railroad workers, truckers etc... It's taken some time, but the area has picked back up... people learn to adjust and adapt to the cards their dealt. It also spawns innovation and entrepreneurship. I for one do not rely on others to support me and my family, I firmly don't believe in doling out tax payer cash to individuals who won't work for living... if people need a hand up...help 'em... but don't perpetuate welfare. Social Darwinism.


----------



## Gypsos

thanohano44 said:


> Funny advice coming from an Obama lover. He's blamed Bush for everything and his minions have swallowed that excuse hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Lets so how confidant you are in YOUR president in 6 months. And I don't want to hear that I'm just racist. I'm darker than Obama(skin tone), and the offspring of immigrants. Get your head towel ready and stock up on Vaseline. while we stock up on food water bibles and water.


You forgot to mention guns and ammo. Gotta have guns and ammo to protect the food, water and bibles.


----------



## JFMURFY

Gypsos said:


> You forgot to mention guns and ammo. Gotta have guns and ammo to protect the food, water and bibles.


 
No I didn't.... read closer... shotgun and 30-06 semi.. an 50/cal 1 shot muzzle-loader for the engine blocks...


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Read news sources other than CNN Faux news etc and you'll be firmly aware of all the damages done.
> 
> How is $16 trillion in debt NOT a damage?????????????
> 
> How are the miriade of executive orders from obama giving him complete control of every thing in the country NOT a damage??????????????
> 
> How is it NOT a damage to the country as a whole when chairman 0's policies are killing economic recovery and actually causing more and more layoffs.
> 
> Oh yeah, CNN or Faux news don't spend much if any time reporting on that.
> There are three examples, when you have a good answer for how they are not damaging the country I'll have some more questions.
> 
> 
> 
> The department of re-education has certainly done their job well over the last 40 years in producing the kind of voters that handed chairman 0 another 4 years.
> 
> 
> It is madness of the highest order to think that 16 trillion in debt is OK and its going to go higher with no plan of restraining it or paying it down.
> 
> A country such as ours that is alleged to be one of the richest countries in the world should have a few trillion in savings for a rainy day.
> That would be the smart thing.


 
CNN Communist News Network :icon_wink:


As far as Fox new leaning to the right, they do. Fox News and talk show host are right leaning. But all other new network are far leaning to the Left!!. If you do not see this take your blinders off.


----------



## JFMURFY

STARBABY said:


> CNN Communist News Network :icon_wink:
> 
> 
> As far as Fox new leaning to the right, they do. Fox News and talk show host are right leaning. But all other new network are far leaning to the Left!!. If you do not see this take your blinders off.


Why would you let either right or left leaning news-talk shows formulate your opinion... watch'em both and being an educated person decide what benefits you an your family an let rest the dribble fall to the curb.


----------



## STARBABY

JFMURFY said:


> Why would you let either right or left leaning news-talk shows formulate your opinion... watch'em both and being an educated person decide what benefits you an your family an let rest the dribble fall to the curb.


I totaly agree! 

I just hate when people bitch about fox being right leaning! like the other aren`t left leaning.


----------



## JFMURFY

STARBABY said:


> I totaly agree!
> 
> I just hate when people bitch about fox being right leaning! like the other aren`t left leaning.


I don't let it bother me... life's to short to stress about things I can't control... My objective is to make cash, pay my taxes, an the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> Lastly... I don't agree with your position that Bronco Obama is costing the US jobs.



Time will tell whose right/wrong on this one. 
One thing for certain is that none of his policies are creating jobs except in gooberment sector.
This is bad for the economy because all those jobs do is suck up taxpayer resources that desperately need to go some where else.




JFMURFY said:


> Why would you let either right or left leaning news-talk shows formulate your opinion... watch'em both and being an educated person decide what benefits you an your family an let rest the dribble fall to the curb.




I generally listen to neither. I prefer to get my news from alternative media sources.
Mainly from internet news outlets.


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> Time will tell whose right/wrong on this one.
> 
> Does sit really make a difference in your life ... being right or wrong "on this", To me it doesn't ... In the grand scheme of things life moves on, we provide as best we can to support those we love...and try to enjoy life an face each challenge a new day brings, after all... it's like Groundhog day... same sh*t only a different day.


----------



## BPWY

Actually it does make a difference on how this country is being destroyed. 



I posted plenty of examples on page two, none of have refuted.



I'll give you another one. You guys that are older than me should know this even better than I do.
It sure seems that a guy works A LOT harder than even just 12 or 15 years ago.... and the money does not go as far today as it did then.

Sure its caused by inflation but a lot of that is made worse by politicians that are not using their actions to benefit the country.


----------



## JFMURFY

Sorry... the examples you posted are very subjective from a right slant. The left slant is no good either...that's why I hang in the middle...an put my support behind those who look after my interests... which in the end is probably none of the crooks.

Your not going to change Politics until term limits are imposed. Self interest and self preservation in political careers trumps society's interest... Sure starry-eyed well intentioned individuals get elected... once inside the Belt-way of Washington that have to tow the line... Big business and seniority changes the best of intentions...Whatch Capra's Mr Smith Goes to Washington, made over 70 years ago it's the same today, only higher stakes.

It's about the money...period. You said it yourself... "*made worse by politicians that are not using their actions to benefit the country.*


----------



## BPWY

How can you take such a careless attitude about the 16 trillion debt example I posted and just blow it off as right wing slant?


Does this not bother you? EVERY legal American citizen should be outraged by this. It does not matter if you are left or right.



Some thing to think about........... what you are claiming is right wing slant is far closer to the constitution of the USA than you want to admit. 
Liberals probably wouldn't be such bad people if they'd believe in and follow the constitution.
But they've shown repeatedly from the top down that the constitution is an item that is in their way on their goals to totally destroy the American 
way and thinking and take us towards full communism or some other ism utopia that only exists in their drug induced haze.


----------



## thanohano44

Gypsos said:


> You forgot to mention guns and ammo. Gotta have guns and ammo to protect the food, water and bibles.


Yes I did


----------



## BPWY

1.5 hr documentary on how we got to where we are. 
But I'm sure it too will be blown off as right wing.
Watch it with an open mind and you'll how it lays it all out in detail.


http://vimeo.com/52009124


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> 1.5 hr documentary on how we got to where we are.
> But I'm sure it too will be blown off as right wing.
> Watch it with an open mind and you'll how it lays it all out in detail.
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/52009124


Not to those who worship at the altar of socialism and leading from behind.


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> Thano----Who am I to judge if 2 queers get married... as long as they pay their taxes, obey the laws of where they live... personally I don't care. There's bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Unfortunately times change, and if people can't change with the times, I think their gonna been miserable Son's a Bit**'s. You can't legislate morality...Jerry Falwell tried along with Anita Bryant...it didn't work for them.
> 
> I've never seen hetro-sexuals "doing-it" in public...except for a week in Jamaica. So in my life-time I don't see that happening....well maybe in France.
> 
> BPWY....as far as I can see...the debt is something that will have to be worked out. Let's go over the physical cliff an see what happens. I'll have my shot-guns and 30.06 semi-auto at the ready.
> 
> Since I've been voting, for some forty years now...oil companies have been given a free ride with subsidies...end'em. Pot an other drugs...legalize'em an tax the stuff just like liquor, less money spent on trying to coral the criminals importing the sh-t. As far as I know the control, distribution an sale of liquor is finely managed in every State... Christ it's easier for a kid to get a joint than a can of beer. Are we so closed minded that alternative sources of tax revenues can't be explored.
> 
> Lastly... I don't agree with your position that Bronco Obama is costing the US jobs. Sure people are out of work, and it started on a down-hill slide after 9-11. Outsourcing, companies taking their manufacturing to Countries with cheaper labor markets. Do we end unemployment compensation? I'm originally from the Pittsburgh area, an when steel went south back in the mid 70's the entire region was decimated, not only the steel worker, but coal companies, railroad workers, truckers etc... It's taken some time, but the area has picked back up... people learn to adjust and adapt to the cards their dealt. It also spawns innovation and entrepreneurship. I for one do not rely on others to support me and my family, I firmly don't believe in doling out tax payer cash to individuals who won't work for living... if people need a hand up...help 'em... but don't perpetuate welfare. Social Darwinism.


I'm sure you'd judge me if I decided that I wanted to have a love affair with some prime rib and horseradish. Who are you to tell me what true love is?


----------



## JFMURFY

thanohano44 said:


> I'm sure you'd judge me if I decided that I wanted to have a love affair with some prime rib and horseradish. Who are you to tell me what true love is?


LOL... whatever suits your fancy If you lust after beef...knock yourself out.


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> LOL... whatever suits your fancy If you lust after beef...knock yourself out.


LOL....bow chicka wow wow


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> How can you take such a careless attitude about the 16 trillion debt example I posted and just blow it off as right wing slant?
> 
> 
> Does this not bother you? EVERY legal American citizen should be outraged by this. It does not matter if you are left or right.
> 
> 
> 
> We as Americans have the privilege to our beliefs, and I as an American choose not to be "outraged" over things I cannot control. Over time ideas and belief's shift to the both to the right and left....i.e. LBJ's Great Society and Reagan's Trickle Down are just two examples in my lifetime.
> 
> To get my blood pressure up and into arguments about the slant of the country at least for me isn't worth it. I make my voice heard by calling or writing letters to my elected representatives. If by chance something gets done about my concern...then great, if it doesn't (which is usually the way), then what good does it do me to rant an rave about it...nothing.
> 
> Recently the History Channel had a series The Men Who Built America, in it, it depicted the cause of the Great Johnstown Flood, in which thousands died because the owners (Frick & Carnegie)of a Hunting and Fishing Social Club refused to reinforce the dam on their lake. In the same it depicts how the Pinkertons (hired by US Steel) shot and killed iron workers striking to improve working conditions. I ask you as an American...is that right?
> Watch the Bush Family Chronicles, who made millions in kahoots with the Nazi's
> 
> We can go back an forth, but my major goal in life, as in Poor Richards Almanac...Healthy, Wealthy & Wise, and at least for me...stressing about the Political shifts in the US isn't conducive to a healthy life style.
> 
> Now the Politicians’(_Diane Feinstein-D-Calf and Peter King R-New York_) in Washington are "outraged" that the FBI didn't inform their intelligence committees that General Patreus was hosing some broad other than his wife...lol who needs the drama.


----------



## JFMURFY

LOL....bow chicka wow wow[/QUOTE]
Would you be able to translate that...lol


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> LOL....bow chicka wow wow


Would you be able to translate that...lol[/QUOTE]

LOL yes, Obamacare.


----------



## Splinterpicker

BPWY said:


> How can you take such a careless attitude about the 16 trillion debt example I posted and just blow it off as right wing slant?
> 
> 
> Does this not bother you? EVERY legal American citizen should be outraged by this. It does not matter if you are left or right.
> 
> 
> 
> Some thing to think about........... what you are claiming is right wing slant is far closer to the constitution of the USA than you want to admit.
> Liberals probably wouldn't be such bad people if they'd believe in and follow the constitution.
> But they've shown repeatedly from the top down that the constitution is an item that is in their way on their goals to totally destroy the American
> way and thinking and take us towards full communism or some other ism utopia that only exists in their drug induced haze.


 
From Zerohedge.com

How about this bombshell of a prediction BEFORE the election.........from zerohedge 

As you read this now, the new President of the United States is being “chosen” or has been chosen. *Whoever the “winner” happens to be is ultimately irrelevant.* They do not count. They are mascots. Middle management cronies running through the motions to distract the masses while enacting the policies of their superiors. They are fry cooks serving greasy overpriced democracy with no real sustenance. What does matter, though, is what comes next. I’m sorry to say that the idea that one man will do less damage than the other is a naive sentiment. Democrat? Republican? Obama? Romney? The crimes and calamities wrought will be exactly the same. Take a look into my crystal ball and see the future. Here is how the winner will destroy America…
*1) He Will Continue The Policy Of Dollar Devaluation *

_Neither candidate has expressed any interest through the election or even before it to protect the value of our currency, and both candidates have supported steps towards quantitative easing and fiat printing in order to delay an inevitable national debt crisis. Both Romney and Obama have sung the praises of Ben Bernanke (Romney changed his tune just in time for his campaign, but who's buying that?) and the private Federal Reserve despite the consistent failures of that despotic institution to produce any tangible economic results with their Keynesian methods. _

_The dollar will see a vast devaluation during the term of this candidate and a loss of world reserve status, leading to stagflation (a combination of the worst elements of deflationary and inflationary crises in the same event). Skyrocketing prices and crumbling unemployment will be the highlights of his presidency, because he will never take measures to reign in or dismantle the primary root cause of the problem; the Federal Reserve itself. _

*2) He Will Continue Extreme Government Debt Spending*

_Neither candidate has offered a practical or operable solution to the $16 trillion official national debt problem we now face, let alone the tens of trillions of dollars in entitlement obligations that the Treasury Department never talks about. A nation can only live off food stamps and credit for so long before it implodes like a wet paper sack. And this is exactly what we have become; an entire culture of debt addicts and money hounds searching for our next fix of foreign or central bank cash. The fact is, both Obama and Romney would INCREASE spending while using fiat injections to buttress an ever weakening economy in the name of “stability”. The new president will claim that if spending cuts are initiated, it will send the U.S. financial system into a tailspin and a “return” to recession conditions. This will of course be a lie. We have not left recession/depression conditions since 2008. _



*3) He Will Support And Expand On Wars In The Middle East*

_There is no such thing as a mainstream “anti-war candidate” in 2012. Not even a fake one. Obama’s measures of state violence and complete lack of respect for the sovereign internal matters of foreign nations surpass the madness of George Bush Jr. He has even gone so far as to assert that his office has the right to assassinate American citizens without trial, evidence, or due process of the law. Not only has he asserted the right to this power, he has used it! Romney’s position, hilariously, is that Obama has not gone far enough! Either way, the winner in 2012 is going to leap like a vile locust into new countries and unleash a plague of laser guided death. The next president WILL be a war hungry president._

*4) He Will Lock Down The Web And Limit Internet Speech *

_Both Romney and Obama have expressed a desire to establish cybersecurity measures which include vast new governmental authority over the functions and operations of the internet. The ultimate goal? To gain legal precedence for the right to dictate web content, up to and including the ability to label any website a subversive threat to national security or a recruitment tool for “extremists”. _

_With the establishment spreading completely baseless accusation of cyberthreats coming from every corner of the globe (but mostly from Iran) it would seem that they are conditioning the public for a future encounter with a cyber event, and telling them who to blame when it occurs. The problem is, the most prominent cyber security threats to the internet in the past few years have come not from the Middle East, or Russia, or China, but the U.S. and Israel (Stuxnet anyone?). Keep this in mind when our new president blames the next cyber attack on a convenient political target and then uses the event as an excuse to regulate the web. _

*5) He Will Erase American Civil Liberties *

_This president will find a reason, or he will create a reason to diminish Constitutional protections including our right to trial and due process. Both candidates have offered unflinching support for the National Defense Authorization Act and its provisions for indefinite detainment. Neither man has ventured any sincere concerns over the broad nature of the language involved in the labeling of “terrorists” and “extremists”. Literally anyone can now be categorized as an enemy combatant and a threat to national security for almost any reason, and this appears to be the way Obama and Romney like it. _



_That is to say, they both want totalitarian powers, or at the very least, they have made no effort to turn them down. It is important to note that there has never been a government in history that sought out such powers and did not actually use them. Only a fool would assume his favorite elitist candidate in 2012 will not utilize the extreme authorities now amassed for the executive branch over the past decade._

*6) He Will Embrace A Globalist Dynamic And Abandon American Sovereignty *

_Both Barack Obama and Mitt Romney are surrounded by “advisers” who are also members of the Council On Foreign Relations, an institution which openly calls for the dissolution of American sovereignty on a regular basis and the creation of a centralized global system dominating the financial, social, and political life of every nation in the world. With the economic stability of the U.S. on the verge of oblivion, it is very likely that a historic crisis will ensue during the first term of the next president, and that he will in response suggest a new global system as the solution._

_This system has already been created, in part, by the IMF and World Bank in concert with member governments and revolves around the issuance of a new world reserve currency (Special Drawing Rights) as the centerpiece. _*I can guarantee with absolute certainty that the next president, regardless of who he happens to be, will promote an IMF rescue package coupling the dollar to the SDR and turning over full economic control of America to an international body.*_ He will make it sound rational, reasonable, and even advantageous, but in the end, he will be selling the globalist snakeoil he was conscripted to sell before his election campaign ever started. _

_Scarry, I HOPE with ALL the RED blood in my AMERICAN heart this is NOT comming to fruition_


----------



## BPWY

Splinter you are going to be written off as a winger and a loon.


How ever all of what you posted is mentioned in the link to the documentary I posted.
About how communism is planning on taking this country over, all without firing a shot. 
Or not many. 

Truly we live in very scary and troubling times.


I believe the gooberment is going to try and push the issue in the near future to implement marshal law and try to drive this country to another civil war.


----------



## JFMURFY

Splinterpicker said:


> From Zerohedge.com
> 
> How about this bombshell of a prediction BEFORE the election.........from zerohedge
> 
> Hey... It Could Happen... check the Doomsdayers websites too. Ya think Lincoln had a problem?


----------



## Wannabe

I sincerely appreciate all the bitc**ng about the political scene.... it tells me that there are concerned people out there. 

I'm out of State right now and "life goes on" attitude is everywhere EXCEPT at the restaurants where people can be heard complaining about the outcome or what is happening to the country.

What I see is this: 20 States so far has appealed for Succession from the Union. NOW if only 1 or 2 actually succeeds.......life will never be the same and I won't live in the Midwest either


----------



## JFMURFY

I recall in the early 70's my grandfather sayin the same sh*t, we're all sayin today... Geez...sucks to get older.


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> I recall in the early 70's my grandfather sayin the same sh*t, we're all sayin today... Geez...sucks to get older.


So did the people ravaged by Katrina.


----------

